# Fairports Cropredy Convention



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Morning All,

We are off to Cropredy tomorrow morning for Fairport Convention's 44th festival.

It looks like a good line up this year and hopefully the weather will be kind to us as we are going on the motorbike 

Fairport's Cropredy Convention

Are any of you going to be there?

May see you at the Wadworth's Bar 

Photo's to follow :wink:

Regards

Dean


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Should be good, have fun!
I see Seasick Steve is playing - would like to see him.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Hezbez said:


> Should be good, have fun!
> I see Seasick Steve is playing - would like to see him.


My son bought me 3 Seasick Steve CD's for my recent birthday. I had never heard of him. I now use them as coasters. 

Sorry, but I have never heard such rubbish but I understand he is getting rave reviews so it's obviously me. 

I was a big fan of Fairport. There was a Mandolin track called flatback caper on their Full House LP. Dave Swarbrick played it and it became an obsession of mine to play it. Needless to say, I never quite managed.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Had a super time.

Motorhome was great. Was on field 5. No special motorhome field, there were motorhomes everywhere. 

Loads of dogs. Chloe really enjoyed herself.

I don't see why more festivals can't have dogs - they were all so well behaved and made the atmosphere lovely.


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Evening All,

Sorry for the delay but here are some photo's from the festival Cropredy 2011

Had a great time and the weather was kind to us!

Our website has been updated with more information if anyone want to read it!

Regards

Dean


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

We went to Cropredy about 6 years ago and it looks a lot bigger now. Great fun.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Didn't go this year, the first one we've missed since 2004, but couldn't be arsed to participate in the campsite lottery.

The 6X bar looks a bit swish


Andrew



Ps What was the weather like?


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Morning androidGB,

The weather was good to us with only a few showers.

Apparently the year before was a complete wash out 8O 

Will you be going next year.

Dean


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Fairportgoer said:


> Good Morning androidGB,
> 
> The weather was good to us with only a few showers.
> 
> ...


Dunno Dean, if only they'd get the camping a bit more organised.

It's a great festival, with a brilliant atmosphere.

Andrew


----------

